# IronMag Forums Veterans  - Anyone Still Around From 2014?????



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi guys, just re-activated my VERY old account, so cool to even be able to do that!!!!

Getting my head back into the game, hoping to return next year to the competition arena, whilst overcoming some hurdles.  Who doesn't have hurdles, right?!

Just wondering if there are any of members still around from 2014???  Would be great to re-connect with some of you.

As for me, the old grey matter apparently is less sharp... the website looks much the same, but I'll be damned if I can figure anything out yet! lol  Gimme a few days and I'm sure I'll have it down pat.

Cheers BritChick aka Kerry


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 21, 2016)

Yep.  I have no idea why, but I'm still here.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 22, 2016)

lol hi dogsoldier, not sure if we ever spoke, but perhaps... my memory is shot after all theses days!!!! Any idea if P-funk, or GoalGetter are still around, still together?  I'm sure there are tons of other names I'd remember if I saw them, Jodi just sprung to mind too.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 22, 2016)

All have gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2016)

BritChick said:


> Hi guys, just re-activated my VERY old account, so cool to even be able to do that!!!!
> 
> Getting my head back into the game, hoping to return next year to the competition arena, whilst overcoming some hurdles.  Who doesn't have hurdles, right?!
> 
> ...



welcome back!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Prince.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome to the dead zone! This place use to be so alive, now dead as a door nail Anyway, welcome back!


----------



## malk (Sep 11, 2016)

welcome back x


----------



## centeno (Sep 12, 2016)

I am one of those newbies and look forward to an education.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope, nobody here.


----------



## so1970 (Dec 5, 2016)

Still here don't post much,but never did I'm a learner. This was my first site ever and I'm loyal hahaha


----------



## solidassears (Dec 5, 2016)

Still here; not much to say


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2016)

ALBOB said:


> Nope, nobody here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2016)

well Facebook and its censorship is really starting to suck ass so I might spend more time here.


----------



## CG (Dec 18, 2016)

Been around since 09, does that make me an OG?


----------

